
Running Kubernetes on a Jet (Simulator for Now) - InTheArena
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjZ4AZ7hRM0
======
InTheArena
Pretty interesting look at what the United States DoD is doing on Kubernetes.
I've gone through Fedramp and authority to operate before - and I'm not used
to the government being in the same decade (technology wise) as industry.

